# German Auto Podcast Episode 5 released. How to become a professional mechanic, CRP’s Quality, Loyalty, Trust mantra, Diagnosing Starting and Charging



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey there guys and girls, this week I'm answering a question from a listener about the best route to take to become a mechanic, talking a little bit about CRP's "Quality, Loyalty, and Trust" mantra, and explaining how to diagnose your starting and charging system issues. If your car eats alternators and batteries or sporadically just doesn't start, then you need to check out the Youtube video that accompanies this episode which will show you how to diagnose your charging system and fabricate a new charge harness before it kills your alternator, another battery, or the main fuse box.

We had over 250 listeners to the last Podcast, and I'd love to answer your questions about your vehicles. Feel free to email me your car problems at [email protected] and I'll help you out.

http://www.DubAutowerks.com/episode5


----------

